# [Regular Season Game 13] Houston Rockets at Atlanta Hawks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(7-5)/(10-2)*


When/Where:
*Friday, November 20, 7:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Bibby / Johnson / Williams / Smith / Horford*


_*Preview*_


> An afterthought in the Eastern Conference's three-team race during 2008-09, the Atlanta Hawks seemed like they'd be in a similar position this season.
> 
> Right now, though, everyone's chasing them.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Must win. We have had good success against them in the past. But the Hawks are playing better than before so we'll see.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Win-loss-win-loss-win-loss-win... so we loss today.:makeadeal:meditate:
I hope not.:nunu:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Hayes!! I think Landry will be our X-factor in this game.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Ariza is off tonight!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Turnovers killing rockets.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Great steal by Lowery.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

End of 1st Quarter, 26-28 Hawks.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Lucky shot lowry.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Chase is having a tough time guarding Crawford.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Anderson can't hit anything tonight.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Big shot by Lowry.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Marvin is destroying Rockets.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Down by 4 at the half,51-55


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Only 7 assist 1st half is not good.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Atlanta team is like a *more talented *version of us.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

This has been a pretty exciting last minute.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

How dissapointing. It came down to a simple failure to get the rebound.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm happy with the effort on the floor. The team playing the best ball on their own homecourt where they've always been giant slayers(even in their sucky days) and fighting back from down 10 with 2min left....


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

What a way to lose, a put back.
This one hurt really bad.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

what a ****ty way to lose.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

mtlk said:


> Win-loss-win-loss-win-loss-win... so we loss today.:makeadeal:meditate:
> I hope not.:nunu:


What a way to lose.:bowen:
Next game we will win.:meditate:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> It took 47 minutes and 59.3 seconds, but the Hawks finally found the Rockets’ Achilles heel. And fittingly for a team named after birds, it was in the air.
> 
> Josh Smith rose higher than any Houston player could hope to reach and slammed home Mike Bibby’s miss, allowing the home side to escape with a 105-103 win over a physical, tough Rockets team that continues to stun opponents with how hard they play.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/10885/smith%e2%80%99s-aerial-grounds-rockets


----------

